# Jonathan Field anyone?



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't say I'm much of an NH buff, but I watched him do his "At Liberty" clinic during last year's Mane Event.

He was very entertaining and explained himself well. However, I don't think I would spend a ton of money on it. I play with my horse at liberty often, and I didn't need a DVD to show me how!

I am sure there are lots of helpful threads on this forum even.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have only watched his clips on YouTube but I love the way he works with a horse and how heexplains himself. I like him over almost any other NH trainer who used mass media. ( my trainer does not at all, but she is top notch)


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

He is wonderful! I met him a couple months ago and he said my mare seems alot like his Stallion Cam (extreme LBE) and that I had my work cut out for me! Boy was he right! :shock:
But in a few short months after he mentioned this and I started treating her like an extereme LBE we went from zero to level 3 Parelli! I have only seen snippets of his liberty series but I find that as much as I love him he does talk quite a bit and I find it hard to grasp his concepts in a concrete way sometimes. I do have ADD though and the couple of times ive been to his clinics i had a hard time following his thought all the way through and found the Parelli's to be much more direct and JF got into what he does through Parelli and the principles of both programs are very similair! I signed up the Parelli website where you can read hundreds of articles and watch hundreds of dvd/s videos, tv shows there is a forum etc... maybe it money is a factor you could just do that for a couple of months in stead of shelling out hundreds of $ for dvd's that you are only going to watch once. Good luck!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't watched his videos, but I would gladly buy/support his is stuff.

I went to the first day of a 3 day clinic of his (sadly had to work the other riding days). It was all very basic ground work and it was kind of boring to sit through a whole day, but I really respect on how hard he worked to make sure everyone with a horse in the clinic was on the same page. He was interesting to listen too, but it was a full day of watching him explain basic ground work. 

He also had no problem taking a way a horse from its owner when the horse got too excitable. He made a point of working with everyone's horse at least once (on the ground at least, I never asked if he ever rode anyone else's horse).

He did have a little horse behavior lecture, I don't remember him saying anything about brain extroverts, introverts or whatever it is. He did have a very good way of describing horse's brains and makes things click. 

I went to a Parelli clinic that one of the qualified instructors had. Fields was no where near as "fluffy" and way more direct and his "games" he actually gave reasons behind each and gave the warnings about over doing them.


----------



## halecomet (Aug 29, 2011)

If I were Pat Parelli, I'd be ****ed at Jonathan. He originally started out with Parelli. I went and watched a Parelli clinic he held at my barn. He was a very sweet guy to everyone there, even the few of us watching and took his time with the one-day clinic that was going on so that everyone understood how to correct their own problems.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i saw him at the mane event one year and loved him, he doesnt seem so 'i know more then you, you can't learn anything', which made me like him a lot (i guess ive met to many trainers like that lol) and it was amazing watching him with his horses. My mom bought me a few dvds from him, and theyre great, but usually with at liberty work I just go with my instincts... maybe rena is a freak, but usually whatever trainers in DVD's tell me to do at liberty with her, she responds compeletly differently. I would love to go to one of his clinics though!


----------

